# so i post one my concrete music (noise) on bandcamp



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I had *''machines 451* new track to Usine no.451, it's basically drum-machine agression and discordant minimalism to drive someone violent(joke).There is one more but not the least track comming up this friday night,*vanished into thin black smoke* , sound promessing my studio guys & friend remix one of my track sounded totally different but still _noise ambient industrial_


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

the album finished it's 10 tracks of ambient, industrial, minimalism,noise, experimental
I had the final track uploaded on bandcamp ''vanished into thin black smoke''

Please enjoy :tiphat:


----------

